# Bottle show in Mobile



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Mar 6, 2007)

The bottle show is actually in Daphne. Only 10 minutes from Mobile.  Warren and Marvin you better be there! This is a really good show! Anybody want to come down it will be good!  Everybody let me know if you are coming so we can meet up and talk! I plan to bee there all day! Here is the info!!

*APRIL 7  -  DAPHNE, ALABAMA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Mobile Bottle Collectors Club's 34th Annual Show & Sale (9 AM - 3 PM) at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Rd. and U.S. Hwy 98, Daphne, Alabama.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody else coming?


----------



## CanadianBoy (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Anthony,too bad I'm coming down later in the month,it would have being nice to come to the show.
 I hope to get together with Warren & Cindy and maybe Marvin at the resort we're staying at in Biloxi on Sunday 22nd.( I'm down for a week.)
 Your welcome to join us, it would be good to hookup & swap a few lies.It would also be great to do some digging!.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2007)

*If anyone else is going let us know how to find you and we can get together and tell some lies. You can see my ugly mug in the "Whoo's this Guy" thread in Collectors Chat.*

*APRIL 7  -  DAPHNE, ALABAMA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
Mobile Bottle Collectors Club's 34th Annual Show & Sale (9 AM - 3 PM) at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Rd. and U.S. Hwy 98, Daphne, Alabama.


----------



## 777j (Apr 5, 2007)

ALBOTTLEDIGGER 
                                     I will be there. I dig in bhm and I heard that you guys in mobile dig the pots and we dig the lids to the white crock pots. I don't know if this is true I've only been digging about 6 months. 
                                                                                       Thanks Jay


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Jason, How will we know you? I will be wearing a white Panhandle Cruisers Car Club hat. You can see my mug in the Whose This Guy thread in Collectors Chat.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 6, 2007)

> I will be wearing a white Panhandle Cruisers Car Club hat


 
  What? No upside-down Hayden's with the Village People grinning from the basket??!!!???


  Ron


----------

